# A Reserve Application in Hamilton



## Hotspur (31 Mar 2008)

Well, I've been sitting back and reading on this website for a week or so now, carefully avoiding asking many simple questions that pop to mind and instead using the often neglected 'search' function.  I thought then that my first post would belong here, as a personal story, so I can post about my initial goals, get advice and maybe be able to look back on this thread some day and see how things had changed.

So I'm 22, from Hamilton, Ontario, and I've been considering the Reserves since I learned about the Dieppe Raid in my grade 10 History class.  I'm now attending University here in Hamilton at McMaster, for History, admittedly not a great degree for employment but it 'is' what interests me the most, learning about our past and our conflicts, hopefully learning not to make the same mistakes our parents did.

In the last few years I went from a full time student to a part time one, as various problems at home started to interfere with my focus and my goals.  I should be finishing the degree off in the first semester of next year (if all goes to plan), but it has started to just feel like work for works sake, and the University setting has lost its excitement for me.  I want to finish the degree, I have spent too much time on it to give up now, but it is definitely time I started looking outside of school for a direction in life.

It is my hope that I can successfully apply to a reserve infantry unit here in Hamilton, and make a commitment that will start me off on the right foot for life outside of the school system.  I have an application from the central recruiter and have filled out most of the package, leaving some fields to go over with unit recruiters when I can arrange to meet with them.  I'm going to get in touch with the Argyll and Sutherland Highlander of Canada either tomorrow or the next day, and see if they are in need of any officer recruits.  Even if they aren't looking right now I'm hoping to meet with them on their parade night, see how things go down at the armouries, learn what I can about the process.  I'm looking at the Argylls because they are a Highland regiment here in Hamilton, and as I come from Scottish roots I thought it would be an honour to be able to wear their tartan.

As far as training goes, I've begun a rudimentary system of pushups and sit ups and the like, as well as taking advice from these forums about eating better.  For cardio I've been spending time on the escarpment stairs here in Hamilton, which are just a long set of steadily steepening metal stairs the climb the Niagara escarpment.  It sure gets the chest heaving after a few goes, I'm off to buy proper running shoes this week and start more distance running, hopefully mixed with some cycling, whatever I can do to mix it up and keep myself active.  I'll be honest and say I'm not there yet with the fitness, but I'm very close, I'm not sure what the timetable is on the application process but it seems to be sometimes lengthy, I'm hoping I will have the time to be able to exceed the fitness minimums by a fair margin.  

If theres one thing I've learned from reading some of the posts here it is that aiming for the 'minimum standard' is not the right mentality to have and will likely lead to trouble in one way or another.  I'm looking to do better, and I'm looking to push myself and set a path for myself and my future.  Now the reserves may not be a full time career, but I feel if I pursue this I can really better myself while I'm searching for the right thing.  I'll try to keep this updated as I go along through the process, good or bad, and I hope people will feel willing to offer their advice and experience in a post or two, since I am utterly new to all of this and would appreciate your perspectives.

Thanks


----------



## Tanner (31 Mar 2008)

Get the paper work in, make sure that you don't forget anything. If you do it will just keep you waiting even longer. Personally, I waited 10 months to get into the reseves, mainly because the recruiting centre doesn't answer their phone. As far as your PT goes, keep it up. Do it regularly and strive to do the best. You sound like your on the right track. 

Good luck.

Tanner


----------



## midgetcop (31 Mar 2008)

Have you considered finishing your degree and going regular force? 

Either way, I've heard only great things about the Argylls. I know a certain corporal from that unit...just look for the one who's always challenging the rest of the guys to a grappling match and calls himself 'hardmore-core'. 

 ;D


----------



## Hotspur (31 Mar 2008)

Yes I have considered the option of regular forces after my degree.  And that still may be in the cards, I just think pursuing my entry to the forces through the Reserves is the right thing for me at the moment.

I've really grown to love it here in Hamilton (a lot of people in Hamilton grow up with an inferiority complex, being told so often your city is dirty or ugly etc etc), and theres something appealing to me about serving in a locally based unit.  Also, I have made some commitments here, I volunteer with a few organizations and I'd like to see those commitments through if that is at all possible.  In any case, I have considered the regular forces, and yes it does also appeal, but I think for the time being the reserves is the best path I can follow.


----------



## Lumber (31 Mar 2008)

Hotspur,

What HighSchool did you attend and where did you grow up in the hammer?

If I may ask.


----------



## Redeye (31 Mar 2008)

Hotspur said:
			
		

> Yes I have considered the option of regular forces after my degree.  And that still may be in the cards, I just think pursuing my entry to the forces through the Reserves is the right thing for me at the moment.
> 
> I've really grown to love it here in Hamilton (a lot of people in Hamilton grow up with an inferiority complex, being told so often your city is dirty or ugly etc etc), and theres something appealing to me about serving in a locally based unit.  Also, I have made some commitments here, I volunteer with a few organizations and I'd like to see those commitments through if that is at all possible.  In any case, I have considered the regular forces, and yes it does also appeal, but I think for the time being the reserves is the best path I can follow.



If you decide to go this route all your reserve courses are directly transferrable to the Regular Force (since we all the courses together).  On graduating all you'd have to do is complete Phase IV (IODP 1.2) and you'd be able to move to Reg F battalion.


----------



## toughenough (31 Mar 2008)

Definitely get in touch with the unit recruiters. With very few exceptions, Wed nights are an "open door" information session for recruits. Show up just before 7PM, and if you want to be an officer, dress the part. They will do a quick backgrounder on the types of things we do, the types of training we do, and a bit of our history. Most of this you've probably read online. They will answer any questions you have, and take you on a tour of the armories, which usually includes us out doing our thing so you can see the training. I'm not sure if they will do anything differently for you, since you're not an NCM, but that is the typical pattern. Also, the recruiters are very good at ensuring that all of your documents go in completed and properly. They are there to ensure you don't get jerked around "the system". 905.541.ARMY if you feel the need to get in touch with them beforehand.

If you haven't found them by now, read into argylls.ca and ashoc.ca (ashoc may look ghetto, but the history section is very good).

I read here a few times a day, so feel free to leave any specific questions I may be able to answer.


----------



## Hotspur (31 Mar 2008)

toughenough said:
			
		

> if you want to be an officer, dress the part.



Just for clarifications sake, does that mean I should wear a suit? or just to make sure to not dress in any inappropriate manner.

and to 'Lumber' I grew up in west Hamilton, later on I will drop you a personal message answering your question, but I try not to post too many details on open forums, even ones for the army


----------



## toughenough (31 Mar 2008)

As I'm not an officer, I can't rightfully comment on that one, but I don't think a suit would be too far of a stretch. As an NCM I was more khakis with a button down shirt, but more is always expected of officers.

Someone else may be able to steer you better than that, or a search may reveal the answer. All I can do is speculate.


----------



## Hotspur (2 Apr 2008)

Well, straight to answering machine both times I've attempted to contact the unit recruiter for the Argylls, I left a message but I suspect getting back to me may take a bit.  So hopefully I'll have something arranged to attend next weeks open house since this wednesday looks out now.  At least it will give me time to get a suit 

So, likely nothing to report for the next week unless i get ahold of them tomorrow before a potential open house


----------



## toughenough (2 Apr 2008)

I'd be very surprised if you don't hear from them today. They keep regular office hours.


----------



## Hotspur (2 Apr 2008)

Nope, won't be coming in this week, and likely not next week either.  I finally got ahold of them and it seems the unit recruiter (or whoever usually ferries around the new folk on open houses) is going away for training the next few weeks.  He said he'd be passing off his phone to .. someone, i didnt catch the abbreviation properly, and said they 'may' be able to arrange something for next week.  My general impression at this point is that I'll be waiting a bit until the guy I spoke with returns to his desk.

I'll call them up again next week and try to arrange something, maybe if I cross my fingers this time


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Apr 2008)

Go to the P Res unit and talk with any officer, preferably the Adjutant, you can find. Get the name and phone number of the unit recruiter and his alternate. Always make note of who you talk to and when.


----------



## Hotspur (7 Apr 2008)

Well, I was put in touch with the Adjutant (thanks to those of you who helped me with that), and I'll be coming by this wednesday for an interview.  I'm really looking forward to it, I guess I'll update this thread again once that meeting is over, thanks again for everyone's help so far getting my foot in the door.


----------



## Hotspur (9 Apr 2008)

Well I just got back from my initial interview with the Argylls and I think it went very well.

The interview answered a lot of my questions and I think I aquited myself well  though only my interviewer can say for certain.  High note of the evening was that the meeting was conducted in the Argylls Officers mess in the armouries, a real sense of history there that I now feel a little bit closer to.  It only makes me want to pursue this course even more, so I hope my next interview goes just as well.  Apparently in the next few weeks I will be put before a panel of officers who will give me a more rigorous and formal evaluation.

It may only be the first step, but being in the officers mess tonight and going through that interview has only made me more certain this is what I want to do.  Thanks for the help so far everyone.

Hotspur


----------



## P-PLATOON (9 Apr 2008)

Hotspur...good on you! and good luck the rest of the way!

EDIT TO ADD:

I did my Basic training at John Foote Armouries and it is a very nostalgic Armouries, as a history buff, if you (or when) you do get in, the history of your unit will be a key part of your training and very much encouraged.

During Basic my section 2ic was a Cpl with the Argylls and he is one of the finest troops Ive had the privelidge to serve under in my short military career.

In your first post you mentioned learning about the Dieppe Raid and that is what got you interested in the CF. My Grandfather was a WW2 vet who served overseas with the Essex Scottish. He arrived after the Dieppe Raid, but I am very familiar the history on it. If that is what got you interested in the CF, then I have no doubt that you will make a good troop/officer someday

Again, best wishes on a fulfilling and rewarding journey into the CF


----------



## Hotspur (16 Apr 2008)

Just got the phone call, I'm confirmed for a meeting next wednesday in from of a panel of higher up Officers.  If I understand the process correctly they will ask me a series of questions, I will do my very best to answer and not make a dunce of myself in the process.  If I manage that gargantuan feat I am given my official referal from the Argylls, to then allow me to actually apply as an Infantry Officer down at central recruiting on Bay st.

I've already been down to them luckily and have my application filled out, so after this meeting I'll be able to turn in an application in really short order and get things moving.  

I'm looking forward to this meeting honestly, it's intimidating in some ways for sure, but I think I did well in my last interview and I even enjoyed it.  Being asked specific questions about my goals and why i thought I was suitable for the CF, and my ease of answering those questions really just made me feel like I'm choosing the right path.  In fact every step I get closer to joining the more right it feels.  

I'll post again after the meeting next week, thanks for the support everyone so far.


----------



## Hotspur (24 Apr 2008)

Well, I got through my meeting with the board members last night.  Four Officers from the Argylls and one from the RHLI were present to ask me some pointed questions and I think I fared alright.  I only kind of fumbled over my words with one question, and it should have been a simple one, but all in all I think I pulled through some tough questions that I handled very well in my opinion.

Not too much to say about this I guess until I get a call back telling me whether they're interested in me or not, the Officers were hard to read so while I feel I answered well there definitely wasn't many cues, positively or negatively, from across the table.

Apparently 5 people including myself have gone through the board procedure, so without knowing how many officers they are interested in I can't really even guess at my chances.  The fellow going in after me was a Corporal with the unit if I heard correctly, looking to transfer into officer training.  That probably gives him an edge over me but only time will tell on that score.

In the mean time I'm feeling the need to redouble my efforts on the PT end of things, I've been getting results but I want to really start pushing myself because I get the feeling no matter how prepared I get I'll have wished I had done more.  Cheers and cross your fingers for me, I don't know when I'll hear back from them but I'm hopeful

Hotspur


----------



## toughenough (25 Apr 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Hotspur (6 May 2008)

Well, not the best of news to report,

It seems that at this time the Argylls are not going to continue with my application.  I'll admit to feeling rather downtrodden right now, I'd really started to think positively about my interviews and was sure I'd get the chance to be accepted.

On a positive note, my rejection email was very complimentary, and they said they would keep my record on file in case anything changes in the near future.  They also encourage me to apply again at another time.  I'm not sure how hopeful I should be about my future prospects with this application, but I'm not giving up, I'm going to keep working on my PT and hopefully find out what the board considered my shortcomings and work to make myself an ideal candidate.

Through this process I've learned that this position is something I want to pursue, without a doubt, so even though today I didn't get the best news, I'm going to try to move past it and make sure that I keep applying and bettering myself and I know I'll succeed in finding a role with the Argylls.

So thanks for the votes of support so far, I'll keep working and hopefully in the future I'll be able to come back to this thread and report my success.  Cheers to you all.

Hotspur


----------



## Kruggle (6 May 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that, Hotspur. Good luck with your next application.


----------



## Hotspur (6 May 2008)

Oh yeah not to worry, I'm commited to going forward  

The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada just doesn't need me, at this time, so my candidacy will not be pursued.  That's a far cry from being deemed unsuitable to join the military.  I'm certain that I will be successful when another round of applications are accepted by the regiment. 

And hey, they left the door open that I still 'may' be contacted based on this application, I don't see that as being too likely, but at least I've got hope.  Thanks Kruggle


----------



## Blunt Object (9 May 2008)

Just make sure to contact them every few months... you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## CFR FCS (12 May 2008)

Did you try any of the other Reserve units in Hamilton like the RHLI, 23 Svc Bn, Arty or the Medical Coy?


----------



## Hotspur (12 May 2008)

I have previously contacted the RHLI, who informed me they had just done a large recruitment and would not be taking applications in the near future.  Truth be told though, now that I've gone through the process of applying to the Argylls, meeting some of their officers, seeing their mess, researching their history, I'm still really determined to join that regiment especially because of it's continued use of highland dress.  That may seem like a silly reason to continue to apply to one group over another, but the connection to my own history and heritage is a large motivating factor for me in this whole endeavor.

As for other trades besides infantry, I have spent a great amount of time perusing this forum as well as various recruiting websites and studying the available occupations.  There are others that interest me in varying degrees but it is infantry that I wish to pursue at this time.

So I'll probably be contacting the Argylls alone for a while, pursuing my desire to be a part of that regiment is foremost at this point.  If in the next few attempts that does not work out then I will begin to consider other occupations including NCM with the Argylls, or positions in the other fine units in Hamilton you have described.


----------



## Hotspur (21 Aug 2008)

Well, forward 3 months and here's where we are,

I decided I was not doing myself a favour by continuing to pursue an Officer position.  Everyone's advice seems to be to take some time as an NCM, see how you handle it, and use that experience to make you a better officer if you do end up going that route later one.  Well I have heeded that advice and now have my application in and being processed to be an NCM in the Argylls.

I'll post again once I heard more, the WO told me I would be contacted in 1 or 2 weeks and I would likely begin my first course at the John Foote Armouries at the end of October, assuming everything goes according to plan with the physical and medical etc.

I'm very happy to be moving forward on this and hope the paperwork side of things is swift, thank you to everyone so far who has offered their advice.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2008)

Good for you.  

Not to insult anyone, but it looks like you were joining at a late date, and this is a better time to be entering the process........in the Fall.  Applying in June or July really cuts down the chances of being accepted into a Reserve Unit.  The choice to go NCM is also a good one, as there are more opportunities for employment, the officer route is a lot more selective.  As a NCM you will be able to be recognized for your abilities, and if they have the qualities that the Regiment wants in their officers, you may still be pushed in that direction.  Now you have your foot in the door, and now you must become "Your own best Career Manager".

Good luck.


----------



## clipz (21 Aug 2008)

i do alot of the same training as you. i live in hamilton and do the wentworth stairs alot and run the paths. i run about 12k right now and ride my bike everyday to work and back which is 16 km for a day. keep at it it feels great to get in shape. good luck!


----------



## kabogadil (24 Aug 2008)

Hey hotspur, I have just read through this whole thread and I have gone through the similar situation when it comes to applying as an officer.  I have tried to apply as an officer at a reserve unit in Toronto, as suggested by my recruiter but I did not get a favourable outcome from the officer board.  In fact, I didn't even know I was going for an officer board selection when they called me to come in to the Unit.  Obviously, they find me not suitable to be an officer which did not surprise me as I was not given proper instructions. Anyway, to make the long story short, I went around the reserve units in Toronto and found 709 Comms Regiment as very welcoming.  I realized that it would better and more fun I guess if I go in as a NCM.  A year and a half since my initial application, I finally got sworn in and I only have 56 days till I start my BMQ. I definitely feel that you will end up the same way!
Good luck.


----------

